# Help Me Please with Panini



## goodgiver (May 17, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what kind of bread do you use in a Panini


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Wouldn't that be foccacia?


----------



## middie (May 17, 2005)

you could used focaccia or ciabatta


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Here's a link for foccacia for you:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10814


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

this thread has been moved to the Bread and Sandwich forum


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2005)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me what kind of bread do you use in a Panini


goodgiver, I make pannini often...yes you can use foccacia, but i've also used artisian breads, these are much like french but have grains and seeds..even french or sourdough will work.. let your imagination take rein..You will find you will have fun thinking up combos for your pannini's..Hope this helps. 
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2005)

In the little shops in Italy most panini is not made with focaccia but rather with ciabatta and similar breads.  Though you can find some that use focaccia.  

But you can make a panini with any bread you want.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2005)

I have, along with the above-mentioned breads, used a baquette also. I have also used just plain white bread when I wanted a warm sandwich but didn't want the added fat of grilling, like in a grilled cheese sandwich and I had no other bread in the house.

I think the overall statement being made is pretty much any bread will do.  My favorites are between a baguette and ciabatta - ciabatta comes in first though.

I bet you could even do a dessert panino - use a chocolate bread, inside put cream cheese and strawberry preserves?


----------



## PA Baker (May 18, 2005)

Dessert pannini are wonderful!  My favorite is using a ciabatta or baguette, filling with chopped bittersweet chocolate and making like a regular pannini (or you can just bake it in the oven, buttering the bread a bit on each side first).  Mix together equal parts of vanilla yogurt and raspberry jam for a wonderful dipping sauce!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 18, 2005)

Panini is Italian for "roll" or "biscuit." But, with the introduction, and recent popularity, of the "Panini Grill" it has taken on a second meaning ... a hot pressed sandwich.

The type of bread you should use is one that has the thickness, density and texture you want.


----------

